# Audi TT 225 Detail



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Here's a few after shots of a recently detailed by me Audi TT 225 S line.

This was my first time out with the following combo and the Metabo.

Megs #83 DACP on a Sonus SFX White pads, speed set to 1 ½ on the Metabo
Megs #80 Speed Glaze on a LC white polishing pad, speed set to 2 on the Metabo
Megs #7 on a LC black finishing pad. Speed set to 2 ½ on the Metabo
Megs #21 applied on a LC black finishing pad, speed set to 1 ½. Easy on, easy off
Megs #16 applied 24hrs later with a Sonus SFX 4" blue spot pad on the PC at speed 1.

Enjoy-
































Steve


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Looking good there Steve


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Steve , llok great and here is one for you john


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hey steve, looking good as always


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice as ever!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice , its amazing the look of a detailed car


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Just look at that leather! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice work, that leather finishes the car off a treat.


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Steve

We have an 05 Plate Audi A4 S-Line in our collection (Dad's) lol
and I am responsible for the cleaning he he.

We have not had it long but I have washed it twice using meguiars and it looks superb. One question I have is our Audi has the same wheels as yours (18's) and wondered if you use a brush/detailer stick on them?

I use normal megs shampoo but noticed there are smaller 'compartments' where dust will lurk lol

Cheers

Tom


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Tom.

The 18's on the TT came to me in quite a bad state -










I don't think that they'd been washed for a while

To get them clean, I used 1 1/2 bottles of Meguiar's Hot Rims Wheel Cleaner, and quite a selection of brushes to get everywhere. You are right about the litttle pockets of dirt that get trapped. These were a right pig to fetch back from the dead. The Hot Rims Wheel Cleaner is in my opinion, the best over the counter wheel cleaner.

Once the wheels were washed, as with all wheels that I do, I cleaned again with Megs #6 Cleaner Wax. This brings up a very nice shine, and helps to keep them clean for so much longer. A coat of foam from the foam gun and a rinse off, that's all that's needed to wash off 1000 miles of brake dust now.










I also use the Megs #6 cleaner wax for all door shuts, under bonnet painted areas as well. The hard black plastic trim was cleaned and dressed with Megs NXT Tech Potectant.









Steve


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow

Thanks for the info Steve

Luckily the wheels were looking good when we picked our car up, so I'm planning to wash them regularly, especially through winter!  

I may give a couple of those products a go that you mentioned

Cheers again

TomS


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Just get the wheels as clean as you can Tom, then get a nice coat of wax on them for the winter. The ability to just shampoo and rinse makes all of the difference this time of year. 

And you can't beat a nice shiny set of Audi 18's.

Steve.


----------



## rahrah (Oct 27, 2005)

wow that looks great!


----------



## TomS (Oct 27, 2005)

Very true Steve

I think I'll give them a wax next time I clean them.. I like the sound of an easy shampoo clean to get them clean again!

I'll get some pics of it up sometime

Tom


----------



## marcoijpelaar (Jul 15, 2010)

nice audi


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice thread dig-up :doublesho


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Holy thread resurrection :doublesho


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Haha, those Dutch never learn :lol:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

wow think this is the oldest thread i've saw dug up lol


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Loving the red leather. Looks fab!


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Red leather does look ace.


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

I got a little excited then thinking steve had picked up it metabo again..


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice looking motor and well worthy of thread resurection!


----------



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice looking motor and well worthy of thread resurection!


----------

